# What stores have the biggest after halloween sale



## carlo96 (Oct 28, 2012)

What store have the best props and decorations in the after halloween sale ???
thanks


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I love hitting Walmart for any bags of bones or skeletons they might have left. Some times you find something good hidden on a shelf as well.

Dollar Genral Useually has great prices on their after halloween sale just not much to it. I uesually pick up some black roses for 10 cents there.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

And to add to what QRuby just said.....Dollar General just put all of their "Home decor" on sale at 50% off today! Well, at least in my area....


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Spirit Halloween and Halloween Express stores usually have great deals at their day after sales.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

crossing my fingers that walgreens has a couple skeletons and the medusa head on sale


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

If you are evil, like me, you will take a bag of WalMart bones and tuck them behind some slow selling merchandise, like the crockpots, and then go back and get it when stuff is on clearance. 

I think that's kinda sinning and cheating, but....I am naughty by nature.


----------



## BugFreak (Oct 30, 2011)

debbie5 said:


> If you are evil, like me, you will take a bag of WalMart bones and tuck them behind some slow selling merchandise, like the crockpots, and then go back and get it when stuff is on clearance.
> 
> I think that's kinda sinning and cheating, but....I am naughty by nature.


LOL, I was in Walgreens yesterday checking to make sure someone hadn't done that with the 400w smoke machine they had on clearance. No luck though.

I love the Walgreens after Halloween sale. I picked up a bunch of the little things like skulls, carving kits, and a 5' skelly for 50% off last year. The skulls were like 3.00! Spirit has been so stripped down by Halloween the past couple years I don't usually find anything worth buying except for spider webs or something like that. I would like to get the little girl from The Walking Dead that my local store has but I'm sure that will be gone first thing.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

there are seriously like 6 walgreen stores around me....I will be going on a wal crawl....not as fun as a pub crawl though


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> If you are evil, like me, you will take a bag of WalMart bones and tuck them behind some slow selling merchandise, like the crockpots, and then go back and get it when stuff is on clearance.
> 
> I think that's kinda sinning and cheating, but....I am naughty by nature.


There is no sin when dealing with Halloween. Didnt you know?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I spent my 'whole allowance' at Grandinroad. Someone posted the 50% off coupon here and I jumped on it. I bought the $80.00 Glow in the Dark skeletons for $22.00 each because they had already been discounted! Woohoo! Bought a couple of other props that had been discounted plus another 50% off. It was gleeful!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Our local Wal-mart had some stuff on clearance this morning. Mainly stuff for a Halloween party (napkins, plates, jello molds, etc.) I got 3 brain molds for $4, which I will coat with petroleum jelly and turn into foam brain molds. I'm going to do a brain hallway next year, kinda like a dot room.


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

Do any of you know what Party City does for after Halloween? I have my eye on a couple things there.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> If you are evil, like me, you will take a bag of WalMart bones and tuck them behind some slow selling merchandise, like the crockpots, and then go back and get it when stuff is on clearance.
> 
> I think that's kinda sinning and cheating, but....I am naughty by nature.


Oh, good! I'm not the only one  My dear old dad taught me that trick, and I've used it more than once.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

paulcav151 said:


> Do any of you know what Party City does for after Halloween? I have my eye on a couple things there.


I want to say 50% off, but I'm not sure. They usually have most stuff cleared out by the afternoon anyway.

(Which means that I won't be able to get much of anything, given I wont be off work until 2pm...)


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Few of those stores around NJ will have power to take advantage of thier after halloween savings. I hope they do something good after the power is restored.


----------



## Sananeko (Oct 17, 2009)

I just came back from spirit a few hours ago, bought some gems for another idea but got a zombie baby and a skull I want to turn into a walk around candy holder for next year. They are having a 50% off sale today. I hope they are here next year.


----------

